# My little girls little tank



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Betta OR shrimp, not both together! That will equal "no shrimp" and a fat betta!


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

crazydaz said:


> Betta OR shrimp, not both together! That will equal "no shrimp" and a fat betta!


Not quite, depending on their size. Or at least so I have been told. Personally i wouldn't try, but I have heard of of Betta owners having Shrimp. And in a 5.5 gal that is plenty of room.

Kudos to you for giving your Betta plenty of room.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

I had a betta with shrimps and he did not bother them at all he just watch them do they little shrimpy thing and he'd just chill. If he chows them down then I'll add a dwarf cray fish or two.

I also kept him well fed. So the clock is ticking on the tank cycle added some Sachem stability and I'll be doing a WC on the big tank tomorrow I'll put 2gallons from that in her tank as well as squeeze the filter sponges in to her tank. That should speed things up. She wants her Betta now good thing they are tuff fish. She saw one a petco but they are so big already aqua gut just got ayoung shipment in so we will check them out they looked pretty small and young. That good the last one was with us for almost three years.


----------



## Fishermike (Feb 24, 2013)

You can also try Amano shrimp. Not as pretty as some of the others, but big ones can usually hold their own with bettas and other small fish, to my experience. Of course, your mileage may vary!


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

A good sized amano might do well. Really depends on your Betta, I have a really docile one that is very non-aggresive with shrimp and fancy guppies at work.


----------



## thesawguy (Dec 26, 2011)

zzrguy said:


> I had a betta with shrimps and he did not bother them at all he just watch them do they little shrimpy thing and he'd just chill. If he chows them down then I'll add a dwarf cray fish or two.


I had a betta and CPO together in 5 gallon. Everything was fine for 6 months or so then one day the CPO decided to start grabbing onto the betta's fins and hitching rides around the tank.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

thesawguy said:


> I had a betta and CPO together in 5 gallon. Everything was fine for 6 months or so then one day the CPO decided to start grabbing onto the betta's fins and hitching rides around the tank.


That had to look funny.

Move along little fishy move along. YAH HAAA! :icon_mrgr


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Well no Betta yet maybe this weekend. No live plant either.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

my female bettas lived with 6 ghost shrimps for months. then one day decided WOW SHRIMPS ARE DELICIOUS. And systematically hunted and murdered them one by one. The last shrimp they killed was the same sized as them =<.

I have never seen my girls so united. They all attacked her at the same time and ripped the shrimp apart. one ran off with the head, one with the tail =<.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

aluka said:


> my female bettas lived with 6 ghost shrimps for months. then one day decided WOW SHRIMPS ARE DELICIOUS. And systematically hunted and murdered them one by one. The last shrimp they killed was the same sized as them =<.
> 
> I have never seen my girls so united. They all attacked her at the same time and ripped the shrimp apart. one ran off with the head, one with the tail =<.


Wolfpac mentality like my wife when she goes out with year friend. Good thing I'm the Alpha.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

It really depends on the personality of the betta. I had one very friendly boy that was happy to live with an amano and even a small male endler (rescue). Another betta I had was NOT friendly to anything, the plants, the gravel, the filter, his tail...YMMV


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep I've had betta that would flare up and strut if my son walked in the room or the cat then do nothing for my daughter or wife ever and one that never did anything.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok the betta boy is in his name is Reyback yep my daughter watches WWE. Pics to come. I also added some Argentine sword. I'll be trimming the main tank so and I'll plant so clipping from that.


----------



## retrocity (Apr 18, 2011)

How do you like the Deep Blue Nano filter? I was thinking of getting one for a betta tank. Is the flow pretty good?


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

retrocity said:


> How do you like the Deep Blue Nano filter? I was thinking of getting one for a betta tank. Is the flow pretty good?


It seem OK but I would like a little more flow


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone have a Deep Blue Solormax led mini. Is it bright enough for a 5gal low light tank or is it to low.


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

Grab these before they are gone! 
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_74&products_id=665

A steal imho! They look exactly like the up-aqua one, perhaps it's under a different name in NA. I have read very nice reviews on up-aqua LEDs, but too bad they only sell them in the Asis and UK!

I just ordered the 30cm fixture for my 7g! Can't wait!!!! XDDDD


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Patson said:


> Grab these before they are gone!
> http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_74&products_id=665
> 
> A steal imho! They look exactly like the up-aqua one, perhaps it's under a different name in NA. I have read very nice reviews on up-aqua LEDs, but too bad they only sell them in the Asis and UK!
> ...


its too weak for a 7g, low light for 2.5g


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

Soup12 said:


> its too weak for a 7g, low light for 2.5g


What I got was actually this:
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_74&products_id=747

Ya...I know it will be hit and miss. The 5 watt really seems like very little, so my backup plan is to keep my 2 PAR LED bulbs + the fixture hehehe :icon_mrgr

If that is actually the same as the Up Aqua PRO-LED Z series (they look exactly the same in photos and the sizes are the same too, I read from some forums that they just got rebranded in NA), then it might be alright 

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/96313-UP-new-Z-series-Pro-LED-lighting/page2


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

I can get the deep blue locally for $25 for the Mini and $56 Solormax115. Which is a saving and my budget on this tank is only about $100 and I need plants and fish so the price of shipping make a difference. 

So has anyone used or have a deep Blue Solormax led 115.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Alrighty then the big tank has been trimmed and the clipping planted its like a jungle in that tank now. Will try to upload a few pix tomorrow.

I got the solosmax led mini and is a low light tank now forsure. Might upgrade later but want to see how it all grows first.

A little brown tide has shown up but that was expected. Betta looks happy will be adding some more fish soon. Neons or glowlites and of coarse Otto's and some shrimpys.


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey all being working way to much and have been neglecting all the tanks the 29 is chugging along the plants need a trim and the doseing has stop for close to a month and it shows. My daughters tank had the worst case of drown tide I have ever seen so I added a Aqua Clear 20 with some Phos-Zord and it seems to be clearing up next week I'll be taking the Deep Blue Nano filter off. The plants kind of died back alittle but are still growing even covered in brown tide.
I'll post some picks later.


----------

